# MacMini en lampe



## jeje_le_gratteu (22 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !

Voila j'ai récupéré ce Weekend un macmini où la carte mère était HS, j'ai donc gardé le processeur et la carcasse.
Une idée m'est venue : transformer ce macmini en lampe décorative murale. Je me suis dit que la partie supérieur du mac en plastique blanc mais transparent serait beau éclairé. J'ai fait des test et c'est plutôt pas mal   
Je viens donc vers vous pour que vous me donniez des idées, des astuces, ou autres.
Comme par exemple quelle ampoule utiliser ? une halogène ? ça éclaire bien mais ça chauffe pas mal.. J'ai aussi pensé à la LED mais combien en utiliser ? ou alors lampe éco ?...
J'hésite aussi sur la façon d'allumer la future lampe : je trouve que ça serait trop la classe de pouvoir l'allumer avec le bouton original du macmini que j'ai laissé sur la carcasse. Mais ça n'est pas un bouton à blocage : en gros pour que la lampe s'allume faudrait rester appuyé sur le bouton.... pas terrible 


J'espère que vous pourrez me conseiller, m'aiguiller pour mener ce projet à bien   

Merci   

PS : Pour ceux que ça intéresse, je vends le processeur récupéré sur ce macmini, c'est un Intel core2duo 2Ghz T7200


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Voila j'ai récupéré ce Weekend un macmini où la carte mère était HS, j'ai donc gardé le processeur et la carcasse.
> Une idée m'est venue : transformer ce macmini en lampe décorative murale. Je me suis dit que la partie supérieur du mac en plastique blanc mais transparent serait beau éclairé. J'ai fait des test et c'est plutôt pas mal
> ...



Tu vas te faire allumer ici :rateau:

Moi je trouve que l'idéal, serait que le mac s'allume comme les lampes pour enfant, en poussant tout simplement sur la coque.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Tu vas te faire allumer ici :rateau:


Maiiiis nan !... 





jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> 
> Voila j'ai récupéré ce Weekend un macmini où la carte mère était HS, j'ai donc gardé le processeur et la carcasse.
> Une idée m'est venue : transformer ce macmini en lampe décorative murale. Je me suis dit que la partie supérieur du mac en plastique blanc mais transparent serait beau éclairé. J'ai fait des test et c'est plutôt pas mal
> ...


Mets une bougie....


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

LED, comme ça tu les changera moins souvent et c'est le plus écolo.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> transformer ce macmini en lampe *décorative* murale.



Sans déconner ?
Hé hé hé.


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (22 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi je trouve que l'idéal, serait que le mac s'allume comme les lampes pour enfant, en poussant tout simplement sur la coque.



Ouai c'est vrai que ça serait marrant mais assez compliqué à réaliser 




> Mets une bougie....



Euh..... je suis pas sur que se soit terrible mais c'est une idée :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> LED



Je ne l'aurais pas orthographié comme ça.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Euh..... je suis pas sur que se soit terrible mais c'est une idée :rateau:


...


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

Sers toi en de cendrier


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne l'aurais pas orthographié comme ça.



Halogène non plus d'ailleurs, surtout au bar.


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (22 Octobre 2009)

> LED, comme ça tu les changera moins souvent et c'est le plus écolo.



Ouai les LED c'est bien en plus ça va dans le sens écolo du macmini  mais vu que c'est des LED il faut penser à une alimentation stabilisé : Courant alternatif vers du continu donc... c'est à voir ^^
Pour le bouton d'alimentation, une idée ?


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

Fais en une gamelle pour chats


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (22 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Fais en une gamelle pour chats


Ou pas....


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2009)

Voire un moule à pâtée pour chiens.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

T'y plante des cactus dedans


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2009)

Un range CD ?

ou plutôt

Une tirelire à CDR&#8230; :style:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

Un vide poches


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

Une boite à vomi pour Mackie.

Ah ouai nan, trop petit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h56 ----------




jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Ouai c'est vrai que ça serait marrant mais assez compliqué à réaliser



Au contraire non je trouve, tu vires les clips du mini, un simple switch à l'intérieur de la coque et des ressorts pour le mouvement, je vois pas où est le pb en fait.


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2009)

Excellente idée!!!! 

J'en verrai bien tout autour de mon miroir de salle de bain que j'ai réalisé dans la coque d'un Imac  27 pouces! 


Mais pas pour l'instant! Avant que j'continue d'économiser pour m'acheter ma 8ème tour de G5 et je pourrai enfin terminer mon meuble de salle de bain! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Mais pas pour l'instant! Avant que j'continue d'économiser pour m'acheter ma 8ème tour de G5 et je pourrai enfin terminer mon meuble de salle de bain! :love:




Voire remplacer ton réservoir de chasse d'eau :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

un pot de chambre ?


----------



## Fìx (22 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Voire remplacer ton réservoir de chasse d'eau :rateau:



Oh ça fait longtemps que c'est fait ça!!!

Pis j'fais popo là dedans aussi : 





Avec mon carrelage à damier constitué uniquement d'Apple Remote et d'Ipod Nano Noirs, ça en jette un max!


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Voire remplacer ton réservoir de chasse d'eau :rateau:



Une idée aussi écolo que le MacMini :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

un plumier


----------



## aCLR (22 Octobre 2009)

Un pèse-personne&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2009)

Une pierre pour jouer au curling


----------



## duracel (23 Octobre 2009)

Une cale pour armoire Ikéa?


----------



## Bassman (23 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une pierre pour jouer au curling





duracel a dit:


> Une cale pour armoire Ikéa?



Je ne trouve pas très gentil de se moquer ainsi de la vie Fab'Fab.
Je désaprouve vivement.


Macgé n'est qu'un nid de méchants personnages. Je quitte ce forum !





Ah non, merde, c'est pas le bon fil.
Faut dire, vu le nombre de topic ouvert par des mongoliens, on s'y perd


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

un suppositoire pour mongoliens ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2009)

Si tu le bricoles bien, tu peux peut-être en faire un ordinateur, en récupérant du matos à droite à gauche.
Je me suis toujours dit que ce serait très joli.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

Un frisbee ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Oh ça fait longtemps que c'est fait ça!!!
> 
> Pis j'fais popo là dedans aussi :
> 
> ...



Faire popo dans un imac en équilibre sur la pointe...
T'aimes vivre dangereusement 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------




Bassman a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas très gentil de se moquer ainsi de la vie Fab'Fab.
> Je désaprouve vivement.
> 
> 
> Macgé n'est qu'un nid de méchants personnages. Je quitte ce forum !



C'est vrai.
Moi aussi je quitte ce forum qui n'a pas l'apple spirit


----------



## aCLR (23 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> vu le nombre de topic ouvert par des mongoliens, on s'y perd



Z'ont l'internet en Mongolie ?!


Plutôt qu'une lampe, pourquoi ne pas en faire un germoir à graines


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Octobre 2009)

Ou un très joli chapeau ?


----------



## aCLR (23 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou un très joli chapeau ?


Oh oui, cela serait du plus bel effet pour le grand prix de l'arc de triomphe&#8230; :style:


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Oh oui, cela serait du plus bel effet pour le grand prix de l'arc de triomphe :style:



C'est au prix de Diane, les chapeaux !


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (30 Octobre 2009)

Ca y est j'ai fini la lampe !!

Et non je n'en ai pas fait une des choses que vous m'aviez proposé


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (30 Octobre 2009)

Vous en pensez quoi ??


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

J'hésite entre "a chier" et "moche".

Mais c'est mon avis hein.


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> J'hésite entre "a chier" et "moche".
> 
> Mais c'est mon avis hein.



Merci :rateau: ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2009)

Si la lumère passe à travers le couvercle et la pomme, mieux vaut qu'on ne voit pas les lampes, non?


----------



## jeje_le_gratteu (30 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Si la lumère passe à travers le couvercle et la pomme, mieux vaut qu'on ne voit pas les lampes, non?



Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour diffuser la lumière uniformément sans que l'on voit les lampes...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (30 Octobre 2009)

tu rajoutes ça, et tu auras une belle horloge de cuisine...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2009)

Okay.

Sinon Joachim, Du Balais!

*Sonnerie SNCF*

Ceci était la blague pourrie du jour gracieusement offerte par... MOI.

*sonnerie SNCF*


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour diffuser la lumière uniformément sans que l'on voit les lampes...



Vinyl sablé!


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

ou ça:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi ??



moi, j'ai vomi... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




Arlequin a dit:


> ou ça:



ça me fait penser à ça tiens...


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> ou ça:



Ah mais je croyais sincèrement que c'était un anneau à mettre sur la verge ton truc, genre SM :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (30 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah mais je croyais sincèrement que c'était un anneau à mettre sur la verge ton truc, genre SM :rateau:



ça peut servir à ça aussi... personnellement, je ne peux pas, le diamètre du tube est bien trop petit...


----------



## Bassman (30 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour diffuser la lumière uniformément sans que l'on voit les lampes...



Et un film pour donner un style verre dépoli sur ta vitre supérieure ?


----------



## Fìx (30 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Et un film pour donner un style verre dépoli sur ta vitre supérieure ?



C'est qu'est ce que j'disais plus haut! :rateau:



Fix78 a dit:


> Vinyl sablé!



J't'en aurai bien proposé.... j'ai au moins une bobine complète là où j'suis à Trappes!


----------



## JPTK (30 Octobre 2009)

papier sulfu, moi j'ai fait des lampes comme ça.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Octobre 2009)

Sinon au CE1 j'ai fais une lampe avec des boites d'oeufs....


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2009)

moi j'ai fait des chapeaux de lampe avec la peau de ma voisine pénible du dessus


----------



## giga64 (31 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> moi j'ai fait des chapeaux de lampe avec la peau de ma voisine pénible du dessus


DarkMoineau ?!?


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ma voisine pénible du dessus



Elle fait quoi ? (je suis le voisin pénible du dessus pour mes voisins utra chiants du dessous :rateau: )


----------



## Sindanárië (31 Octobre 2009)

elle fait plus rien depuis


----------



## aCLR (31 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Vous en pensez quoi ??




c'est pas très représentatif du projet initialement formulé
je ne vois pas le dessus du macmini !?
son remplaçant (une pomme bleue sortie d'on sait où) dénature complètement l'objet final
quant aux quelques led qui ornent l'ensemble, c'est un peu cheap

il existe des plaque remplies de led comme ci-dessous, qui devraient permettre au capot originel de rayonner dans la nuit


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> elle fait plus rien depuis



Ah bah oui suis-je bête :rateau:
Elle illumine un peu ta vie dorénavant, c'est bcp déjà je trouve


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2009)

jeje_le_gratteu a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution pour diffuser la lumière uniformément sans que l'on voit les lampes...



Avec un pseudo comme ça... toi t'as envie d'baiser...

Marche pas... la CB c'est mieux... vraiment...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

Sinon c'est sûr qu'on peut modifier la destination première de nos machines et leur donner une seconde vie lorsqu'elles sont HS ... mais questions documentations papiers, notices, contrats de licence ... cela ne pourrait pas alimenter longtemps nos cheminées vu le nombre de pages de plus en plus réduits et le tout numérisation.

A+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h49 ----------

Ecolo un jour ... écolo toujours.

A+


----------



## tatouille (1 Novembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Sinon c'est sûr qu'on peut modifier la destination première de nos machines et leur donner une seconde vie lorsqu'elles sont HS ... mais questions documentations papiers, notices, contrats de licence ... cela ne pourrait pas alimenter longtemps nos cheminées vu le nombre de pages de plus en plus réduits et le tout numérisation.
> 
> A+
> 
> ...



a houais dis donc c'est vrai il peut toujours faire un cadeau comme ca il ne prendra pas la reponsabilité de foutre en l'air cette immondice, ca c'est un geste ecolo


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Novembre 2009)

vous êtes vaches quand même... ce garçon à pourtant l'air presque humain


----------



## estcethomas (1 Novembre 2009)

Il y a mieux comme reconversion pour un mac mini:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

3 autres reconversions possibles :

--> Le Mac mini chaîne hifi

--> Le Mac mini nintendo nes

--> Enfin le Mac mini Mac Pro mini

A+


----------



## tirhum (1 Novembre 2009)

Bricolé avec tes petites mains ?!...
Nan, j'admire ton "Apple spirit"...
Mais au bar...


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Novembre 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> Il y a mieux comme reconversion pour un mac mini:



+1
on dirait que c'est design-é pour


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Novembre 2009)

et pourquoi pas en faire une jolie boite pour conserver les aliments... dans ce genre là :






En quelque sorte, joindre l'utile à la grande classe un "tupperware" avec le logo Apple... 

Tu pourras, comme avec ton "Tupperware iPod boombox" épater tes amis lors de soirées inoubliables...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (2 Novembre 2009)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> +1
> on dirait que c'est design-é pour


ouaip..mais s'il faut chaque fois sortir la spatule pour le réapprovisionner, c'est pas l'idéal...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2009)

Sinon sans les transformer, on peut les utiliser comme cale livres ... ou pire comme projectiles lors de disputes conjugales. 

A+


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2009)

Y'en a qui leur font prendre l'air pour recycler leurs vieux Macs...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2009)

Voici le lien : 

http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...ls=org.mozilla:fr:official&sa=N&start=54&um=1

A+


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Novembre 2009)

Peut on redesigner un Jugnin en vaginette ou en chaussons, avec des leds pour faire joli, comme cadeau de Noël ?


----------

